# what are these?



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I was walking through my brothers school when i saw a 30 or larger gallon tank with crushed shells substrate and fact corals. hiding under nearth some rocks i saw some small 2" to 2.5" cichlid like fish. they looked scared to come out from under the rock and had a design on there sides like this -)-)-)-).
I began to think these might be shell dwellers am i right


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I have one of these and he is about that 1.5 inches and hides under the rocks. Here is a pic







could it be one of these guys.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

nope these were pale pink/white and the patttern i mentioned was grey


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

maybe these guys 

















or you could go and check out this site which is where I got those two photos http://www.cichlidrecipe.com/cichlidrecipe/crp11.htm


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

that them what are they???
are they good with crushed shells as a substrate?


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

"Shell Dwelling" Neolamprologus - Most of these species which fall into this category are dwarfs (N. brevis, N. caudopunctatus, N. occelatus, N. multifaciatus, N specious ) and can easily be housed in tanks as small as 10 gallons. The larger shell dwellers (N. callipterus, N. kungweensis) can be housed in smaller tanks (i.e.. 20 gallons) although they may not exhibit their full range of natural behavior in tanks less than 55 gallons. In any tank housing these fish, there should be at least 2 appropriately sized shells per fish to allow adequate territories for all shell dwelling residents. The shells of the edible snail which can be purchased at delicatessens, are the ideal size and shape for most shell-dwellers. These fish spawn either as monogamous pairs, or, if present in sufficient numbers, they may occasionally spawn as a group or colony, where everyone guards everyone's fry.

straight from teh webpage above.








Neolamprologus Hequi








Neolamprologus calliurus "Giant"








Neolamprologus meleagrise








Neolamprologus multifaciatus[/url]


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Just a little FYI:

L. meleagris (not meleagrise) is actually L. stappersi now. It was once considered a different species from stappersi but it has been revised to be the same species.


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

well I just copied and paseted that from the site I mentioned earlier


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

they look like Neolamprologus Hequi 
what should be in the tank for these guys do they need sand or is crushed shells good?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Lots of shells (I use apple snail shells). Sand is fine or crushed coral works to. I love them!


----------



## FISHFACE (Mar 2, 2005)

goldfish3 @ Fri Apr 08 said:


> I was walking through my brothers school when i saw a 30 or larger gallon tank with crushed shells substrate and fact corals. hiding under nearth some rocks i saw some small 2" to 2.5" cichlid like fish. they looked scared to come out from under the rock and had a design on there sides like this -)-)-)-).
> I began to think these might be shell dwellers am i right


Amazing thread.  These few keyboard characters got you all to a Fish. Amazing!! Hobbyist's are some AMAZING PEOPLE! :idea: :king:


----------



## diverdan (Apr 7, 2005)

They sound like Multis for sure. Once you get a pair they breed like ants!
They love old snail shells. very shy fish. Not a big fan cause they are too jumpy.
but a different challenge!


----------

